# Fluval Edge 6 Gallon - Is this too much light?



## sl3xx (Mar 10, 2015)

I am a newbie and this is my first tank. Currently I am experiencing a hair algae outbreak, but first some background to fill you in: I have a recently set up planted Fluval edge 6 gallon. I have eco-complete substrate and ferts include flourish + flourish excel + flourish n/p/k/ (which I just started dosing last week, at the minimal recommend doses). I also have co2 injection with 1/bps into a ceramic diffuser as you see in the back right. The tank is about 4 weeks old. My ammonia is at 0 and my nitrates/nitrites are non-existent. I believe it's cycled since several times last week I would add fish food and keep an eye on the numbers. Everything stayed stable. Since the tank was first setup I've had some snail (pond?) hitchikers in my plants which have slowly duplicated in numbers. Today I added an assassin snail to combat this, but thats besides the point. There are also recent additions of 3 RCS & 3 Otos.

I just recently added a lot of HC cuba so I added another fugreay light to the top of the tank. I would think that is what cause my hair algae outbreak. I think I can shorten the period and try to combat the algae, but I'd like to get to the root of the issue as I need some guidance regarding lighting with my current setup. I would like to get my HC cuba to carpet the whole tank.

Do you guys think I have too much light for this tank/setup? Is 8 hours appropriate? Any advice?

setup:

- Fluval 5-watt stock LED upgrade taken from the larger 12gal edge 
-3 x 10-inch Finnex FugeRay Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights (4 watts each):


Photos of tank:


















Is this too much light? Any help is appreciated


----------



## theericafish (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd say its too much light. I think the fluval edge 6g is 8.8inches high lets say you have an inch to inch and a half of substrate that puts you at around 7.3 inches from light to substrate. 

Depending on which fugeray lengths you are using you probably have between 40-50par directly under the lights. You probably have medium-high light. Adequate co2 is needed and fertilizers to keep the tank running optimally. Drop checker should be a lime green color if you are using 4dkh fluid and nitrates should be present as well as other fertilizers to enable the plants to grow healthy.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368


----------



## sl3xx (Mar 10, 2015)

They are the 10 inch Fugeray which seem to be about 40PAR baseed on their current height, as you mentioned. From what I can find it seems to be a good amount for HC. Should I raise the lights an inch ? What about add more co2?

I added the drop checker yesterday so I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree with above advice. Be careful when using a drop checker due to the slow reaction time. Slowly increase co2 and watch your fish as well. The key here is balance. You may have adequate light for your hc but do you have equally adequate co2 and nutrients.

Alternatively, your HC could be working really hard to put down initial roots and this lag is allowing the algae to outcompete it for nutrients.


----------



## sl3xx (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you. I am going to bump up co2 a small amount and keep an eye on things!

Should I dose with excel and cut the photoperiod slightly to reduce the algae? It's not overwhelming but it's there.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

sl3xx said:


> Thank you. I am going to bump up co2 a small amount and keep an eye on things!
> 
> Should I dose with excel and cut the photoperiod slightly to reduce the algae? It's not overwhelming but it's there.


Those are a couple of options that could help.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Great looking tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sl3xx (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you!

Hoping to get my HC carpet underway and my algae in check. Then I would like to add a mini school of scarlet badis. I think I'll add a few Amano shrimp later this week as a maintenance crew, to join my 3 otos.

First things first though, tonight I will up the Co2 to aim for the drop indicator to be green within 2-3 hours, and dose some excel.


----------

